

Ask HN: Sending thousands of emails all at once. how? - oscardelben

I need to send 80k emails to my users (no spam). So far I have always used a script on my server, but I've never tried to send more than 100 emails/day.<p>Do you think it's a good idea to send 80k emails all at once from the same server, or there would be spam issues? I could also use gmail api but I'm not sure google would be happy with it.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
byoung2
_Do you think it's a good idea to send 80k emails all at once from the same
server_

Not a good idea. We've had problems getting blocked by certain ISPs when a
forum thread gets popular and the server tries to send out too many
notifications to users with the same ISP.

Better to outsource it to someone else who has figured out all of the kinks.

------
gspyrou
You could try SendGrid <http://sendgrid.com/>

------
getonit
"Never send more than 4 emails per minute" is on my golden rules list, right
under "never roll your own crypto", and for much the same reason - it's too
easy to make a mistake and have to live with dire consequences. Just over 5k
per day, queued at 4 per minute, or outsource. Use that worry-time for
something more productive :)

